# السحر في الكتاب المقدس وفي حياتنا



## النهيسى (25 أغسطس 2011)

السحر في الكتاب المقدس وفي حياتنا

سؤال: السحر، ما هو؟  وما هو موقف الكتاب المقدس منه؟  وما هي الوسائل والآيات التي تمنع تأثير السحر على الإنسان؟



الإجابة:

أولاً.. ينبغي أن نفرق بين السحر والدجل؛ وذلك لأن كثيراً من الدجالين يدّعون أنهم سحرة وأنه يمكنهم أن يأتوا أعمالاً لا يستطيع أن يعملها الفرد العادي، وهم في الحقيقة شخصيات عادية تميزت بنوع من الدهاء..

السحر هو إتيان أعمال غير عادية تفوق طاقة البشر ولا يستطيع الإنسان أن يعملها إلا بمعونة الشيطان، وهذا هو السبب في تحريم السحر دينياً.  فالشيطان يهدف من هذا تحويل الناس عن طريق الله..



* موقف الكتاب المقدس من السحر والسحرة والمتعاملين معهم:

أوضح الكتاب المقدس أن العِرافة خطية (سفر صموئيل الأول 23:15)، وفي سفر ملاخي يقول الله ".. وأقترب إليكم للحكم وأكون شاهداً سريعاً على السحرة، وعلى الفاسقين، وعلى الحالفين زوراً.." (ملا5:3).  وزاد الأمر على هذا الحد في سفر الخروج (خر18:22)، ويحث الناس على عدم القيام بالسحر (تثنيه 10:18)، وسفر الرؤيا يذكر أن خارجاً (في جهنم) يكون الكلاب والسحرة والزناة والقتلة (رؤ15:22).

* سلطان السحر والشياطين على البشر، وسلطان البشر عليهم:  

     1- إن القول بتأثير الشياطين على العالم تأثيراً مُطلقاً يتنافى مع قدرة الله وعدله ومحبته للبشر:  فمن صفات الله أن قدرته تفوق أي قدرة لأي كائن من الكائنات المجودة.  فهو خالق الكل، وضابط الكل، وعدله مطلق، ومحبته فائقة.  فإذا سلَّمنا بأن للشياطين القدرة على البشر بدون قيود، فهذا يتنافى مع محبة الله للبشر وحمايته لهم.  وحتى إذا سمح الله للشيطان بتجربة إنسان فهذا يكون إما بقصد إختبار قوة إيمانه، كما حدث مع مع أيوب الصديق حيث سمح الله للشيطان بتجربته، أو بقصد عقوبته إذا حاد عن طريق الرب، وكلتا الحالتين تعبران عن محبة الله.

     2- لا يمكن أن يترك الله العالم للشياطين تتحكم فيه كما تشاء: وذلك لسببين: الأول أن الله ضابط الكل، والثاني أن إبليس يهدف أساساً للفَتك بالإنسان وإبعاد البشر عن الله.

     3- الشياطين مقيدة الحرية ولا يمكنها التصرف دون السماح من الله: فقد منع الله الشيطان أن يمد يده إلى "نفس" أيوب عندنا طلب منه السماح له بذلك (أي12:1).   ولم تستطع الشياطين أن تدخل الخنازير إلا بعد أن سمح الله لها الرب يسوع بذلك (إنجيل متى 32:8؛ انجيل مرقص 13:5).  وقال الرب يسوع لبطرس: "سمعان، هوَّذا الشيطان طلبكم لكي يغربلكم كالحِنطة، ولكني طلبت من أجلك لكي لا يفنى إيمانك" (أنجيل لوقا 31:22-32).  وكما علَّمنا سفر الرؤيا، فإن الشيطان أصبح مقيداً بالصليب ولا يستطيع أن يسيء إلى الإنسان المتمسك بالله إلا إذا أسلم نفسه له.

    4- إن السيد المسيح له سلطان مطلَق على الشياطين: فقد أوضح الكتاب المقدس هذا في العديد من المواضع (لو42:9؛ 26:8-39؛ مت18:17؛ 14:17-21؛ 28:8-34؛ مر14:9-29).  وقد وصل سلطانه هذا إلى الحد الذي جعل الشياطين تضجر من تقييده لها، وإنتصاره عليها فكانت تصرخ قائلة: "مالنا ولك يا يسوع الناصري؟  أتيت لتُهلِكنا؟!"  (لو34:4)، ولما كانت الشياطين تكلمه كان ينتهرهم ولا يدعهم ينطقون (لو41:4).  ونحن نعلم جميعاً أن إبن الله جاء لكي ينقض أعمال إبليس (رسالة يوحنا الرسول الأولى 3:8).

ولكن، هل هذا السلطان لكن للرب يسوع فقط؟

    5- إن الرب يسوع وهبنا نفس السلطات على الشياطين: قد أعلن لنا الرب أننا يمكننا أن نتفادى أذى الشياطين، بل وأكثر من ذلك أن نُخرِجها بإسمه أيضاً، وأن نتكلم بألسنة جديدة، وأن نحمل حيات، وإن شربنا شيئاً مميتاً لا يضرنا ، ونضع أيدينا على المرضى فيبرأون (مر17:16-19).  وقد إستخدم الرسل هذا السلطان أن السبعين رسولاً رجعوا إليه بفرح قائلين: "يا رب حتى الشياطين تخضع لنا بإسمك" (لو17:10).  ونحن نعلم أن الكثير من الآباء الأساقفة والكهنة يخرجون شياطين ويتحكمون فيها بإسم يسوع المسيح..  كما أن الله أعطانا أن ندوس الحيات والعقارب وكل قوة العدو، أي كل القوى الشيطانية.


نحن لا نخاف الشيطان كقوة قائمة بذاتها تعاكس الله..  فالشيطان أيضاً تحت سلطان الله، فنحن نطلب منن الله -الذي هو خالقه ومسيطر عليه- أن ينجينا من أفعاله..  وكما يقول قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث: "الشيطان ده لا يحتمل مزمور منَّك..  ولا يحتمل صلاة من صلواتك..  وشيء أكتر من كده؛ الشيطان لا يستطيع إحتمال تواضعك"...

نحن لم نسمع قط أن إنساناً يعيش مع الله..  يقرأ في الإنجيل..  يصلي..  يتناول..  ويمارس الوسائط الروحية، حدث له شيء بسبب السحر أو الشيطان.

من المزامير التي تعطيك إيماناً وتمنحك سلاماً مز91 "الساكن في ستر العلي يستريح"، أو مز23 "الرب يرعاني"، أو مز27 "الرب نوري وخلاصي ممن أخاف؟!".

 وإذا تسائل البعض لماذا لم نستطع للآن أن نفعل ذلك نحن، فإن الرب يسوع يجيب الإجابة التي أجابها للتلاميذ عندما سألوه نفس السؤال، فقد قال لهم: "لعدم إيمانكم!  فالحق أقول لكم: لو كان لكم إيمان مثل حبة خردل، لكنتم تقولون لهذا الجبل إنتقل من هنا إلى هناك فينتقل، ولا يكون شيء غير ممكن لديكم.  وأما هذا الجنس (الشيطان) فلا يخرج إلا بالصلاة والصوم" (أنجيل متي 20:17-21).

 وبالإجمال.. فإن الحياة مع الله هي التي تمنع عنك تأثير السحر والأعمال الشيطانية..  أنت بدون الله (0)  أو حتى (0000)، ولكنك أنت مع الإله الواحد تصبح (10) أو (10000).  لا تقلق...



*
سنوات مع إيميلات الناس!*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 أغسطس 2011)

موضووع رائع وكنت عايزه اعرف موقف الكتاب من الكلام ده
موضوعك جه ف وقتو
شكرااا كتير استاذي
ربنا يباركك


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (25 أغسطس 2011)

صلاة صغيرة : "يا رب نجنا من الشيطان و أعماله الشريرة .. باسم يسوع . آمين "
شكرا جزيلا أخي ( النهيسي ) على الموضوع الرووعة ..
فعلا بجد موضوع تحفة ... وبرأيي يجب تثبيه .​


----------



## النهيسى (25 أغسطس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> موضووع رائع وكنت عايزه اعرف موقف الكتاب من الكلام ده
> موضوعك جه ف وقتو
> شكرااا كتير استاذي
> ربنا يباركك


*شكرا للمرور والتقييم
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## النهيسى (25 أغسطس 2011)

راجعلك يا يسوع قال:


> صلاة صغيرة : "يا رب نجنا من الشيطان و أعماله الشريرة .. باسم يسوع . آمين "
> شكرا جزيلا أخي ( النهيسي ) على الموضوع الرووعة ..
> فعلا بجد موضوع تحفة ... وبرأيي يجب تثبيه .​


*شكرى وتحيتى
 للتقييم والمرور الجميل جدا*​


----------



## ramzy1913 (25 أغسطس 2011)




----------



## النهيسى (25 أغسطس 2011)

ramzy1913 قال:


>


شكرا جدا جدا
سلام المسيح​


----------



## شميران (25 أغسطس 2011)

اكيد لايوجد قلق مع الرب 

مع الرب كل شئ جميل وبسيط


----------



## angil sky (25 أغسطس 2011)

موضوع جميل وشيق
الرب يباركك ويبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## ramzy1913 (25 أغسطس 2011)




----------



## النهيسى (25 أغسطس 2011)

شميران قال:


> اكيد لايوجد قلق مع الرب
> 
> مع الرب كل شئ جميل وبسيط


آمين شكرا جدا​


----------



## النهيسى (25 أغسطس 2011)

angil sky قال:


> موضوع جميل وشيق
> الرب يباركك ويبارك تعب محبتك​


*شكرا أختنا الغاليه
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## النهيسى (25 أغسطس 2011)

ramzy1913 قال:


>


شكرا أخى رمزى
للمرور الجميل جدا


----------

